#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Mizoram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

​*

NIT Mizoram Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Mizoram Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Mizoram Admission:* JEE Mains.

*National Institute of Technology Mizoram First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Civil Engineering*

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
401327
401327

Open Rank
All India Candidate
25910
26666

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27547
29816

SC Rank
All India Candidate
111691
112828

ST Rank
All India Candidate
152491
152491

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
128357
384196

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
896896
896896

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
411671
411671

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15965
22060

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
25600
30700

SC Rank
All India Candidate
109325
112028

ST Rank
All India Candidate
144321
144321

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
304334
359685

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
408692
408692

Open Rank
All India Candidate
22656
26514

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
32273
32490

SC Rank
All India Candidate
104448
117956

ST Rank
All India Candidate
135906
135906

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
291521
291521

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
489868
489868

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15338
25078

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
253378
253378

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
28178
31479

SC Rank
All India Candidate
113536
113543

ST Rank
All India Candidate
161439
161439

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
135213
257179

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
488950
693549

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
436663
436663

Open Rank
All India Candidate
19438
24100

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27336
29273

SC Rank
All India Candidate
105730
106362

SC Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
740700
740700

ST Rank
All India Candidate
151670
151670



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments


NIT Mizoram Branches In Engineering:*


Computer Science EngineeringElectric & Electronic EngineeringElectronic & Communication Engineering
*

FEE STRUCTURE* : 
*Institute Fees*
*Sl. No.*
*Semester*
*Amount*

1
1st Sem (On Admission)
₹76850

2
3rd Sem
₹23450

3
5th Sem
₹23450

4
7th Sem
₹23450


*Hostel Fees*
*Sl. No.*
*Semester*
*Amount*

1
1st Sem (On Admission)
₹26400

2
3rd Sem
₹17800

3
5th Sem
₹17800

4
7th Sem
₹17800




*PLACEMENTS* : Not Applicable 


*NIT Mizoram Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Bus:* The institute has leased out 4 (four) buses for transporting the students staying in the hostels. These buses have been deputed to bring the students to and fro the hostel to the institution everyday and drop them back to the hostel.
To provide proper health care & in case of medical emergencies, the institute has leased out an emergency van for 24 hours & 7 days a week which is permanently deputed in the hostel along with a driver.

*Library:* In order to serve the diverse library needs of the Engineering undergraduate students, their faculty and other library users, the library has collections of textbooks and references based on the undergraduate curriculum. Reading desks and chairs and internet facility is available in the library for users.
The Library opens 5 days a week i.e. Monday - Friday as per normal office timings. 

*NIT Mizoram Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
National Institute of Technology, Mizoram has provided residential facilities for both boys and girls studying in the institute.It has one fully furnished boys hostel having the capacity to accommodate 85 boys and one hostel allotted for girls having the capacity to accommodate 60 girls.

*NIT Mizoram Address:* NIT Mizoram, Chaltlang, Aizawl-796012, Mizoram, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Mizoram , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Warangal Btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Mizoram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

